
Ask HN: When (do things that don't scale) == False - echan00
I get the idea PG says startups need to &quot;do things that don&#x27;t scale&quot;. When do you think this is a bad idea? Or is it? Is it possible to run oneself into a hole with this mindset?<p>Reference: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;paulgraham.com&#x2F;ds.html
======
mattkrea
I think there are cases you can work yourself into a tough spot.. but even
there.. if you receive significant funding full rewrites are possible and
often done. However, if the thing that doesn't scale is directly related to
your business model you may be in trouble..

~~~
echan00
This pertains to my business particularly, what if customer onboarding process
takes a lot of effort for a Saas?

